
Embedded in Minecraft: Uncensored Library Can Get You Killed in Some Countries - grej
https://themindunleashed.com/2020/03/embedded-inside-minecraft-is-the-uncensored-library-of-articles-that-can-get-you-killed-in-some-countries.html
======
ggm
I didn't see where in the article it said going to this library inside
Minecraft could get you killed. I saw that in Minecraft there is a library
that OUTSIDE of Minecraft, had you been caught accessing the same literature,
could be harmful. Misleading headline?

